# ND brood count next week



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

E mail from F&G

The pheasant brood summary should be out sometime next week.

Regards,

Stan Kohn


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

DonC said:


> E mail from F&G
> 
> The pheasant brood summary should be out sometime next week.
> 
> ...


Don, hang in there Pembina will show great numbers this year. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: oke:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep that's where I am headed. :lol: Got a house rented for a month, taking my pheasant decoys and calls. Looking for a good season. Surprised didn't have any trouble finding a place to rent 8) I think Bagbalm has the place next to me rented :rollin:


----------

